# corte de rpm para autos!!



## macanarema (Oct 15, 2009)

hola les cuento que busque pro muchos lugares como armar un corte de rpm para mi 147 y termine armandolo yo....mi intensión es compartirlo para todos aquellos interezados en esto ya que el costo de armado es de mas o menos $12 dada la simplicidad del circuito...
el corte funciona para autos con platinos no lo probe en encendido electronico pero deberia andar bien.... lo unico malo que tiene es que es con pulsador...pero bueno para los que no se pueden hastar 350 mangos en un fs esta es una buena solucion jeje


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2009)

Saludos
Tengo un par de dudas y disculpa mi falta de conocimiento:
¿que es un 147?
¿Que utilidad en realidad tiene el circuito, o sea, que beneficios tiene que se corten las RPM de un motor de cumbustion interna?
Gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> ...Tengo un par de dudas y disculpa mi falta de conocimiento:
> ¿que es un 147?



Un automóvil








> ¿Que utilidad en realidad tiene el circuito, o sea, que beneficios tiene que se corten las RPM de un motor de cumbustion interna?.....


Generalmente se emplea para que el motor no se dañe por exceso de RPM


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2009)

gracias fogonazo por tu respuesta me quedo claro...
voy a intentar hacer uno para mi nave pues despues de las 30000RPM o 300km/h empieza como que a cascabelear un poquito.....jajajajajaj....


----------



## El nombre (Oct 15, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> gracias fogonazo por tu respuesta me quedo claro...
> voy a intentar hacer uno para mi nave pues despues de las 30000RPM o 300km/h empieza como que a cascabelear un poquito.....jajajajajaj....


esa no es la solucion, hombre!!!
con aumentar la seccion de la manguera del combustible se suaviza el problema. Colocando una toma de presion (salida de gases) al deposito tambien pude valer (el sistema del aeromodelista).
Espero que llegando al cuadrado de la raiz cuadrada de la velocida máxima no te vibre mucho el volante ;-)


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2009)

hablando un poquito en serio, si me intereso el circuito pues el auto( de la foto) ya lo he arreglado un poquito pero lo tengo como de coleccion y de vez en cuando lo presto a amigos y familiares para dar la vuelta en el, y casi siempre estoy preocupado de que se les aloque y le metan acelerador y como consecuencia un accidente, sin tanto rollo este circuito me podria servir para limitar la velocidad del auto?, o esta configurado para ciertas RPM o se ajustan con el potenciometro? o sirve para que despues de x tiempo se corte la energia y tener que dejarlo "descansar"


----------



## macanarema (Oct 20, 2009)

hola si efectivamente el circuito te puede ayudar para limitar las rpm....el circuito es un circuito oscilador osea que con el potenciometro regulas la velocidad a la que el rele corta la corriente a mas vueltas mas rapido es el corte a menos vueltas mas lento entendes? el circuito anda muy bien yo lo tengo en mi auto...la desventaja es que si o si precisas apretar un pulsador para que limite pero si tenes un cuentavueltas lo conectas a la salida de la luz tastigo y listo cuando prenda la luz limita...espero te halla quedado claro.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2009)

si me queda claro, gracias....


----------



## maxi1330 (Oct 20, 2009)

en este post mariano subio un circuito similar con el pcb https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/211593/


----------



## facu86 (Oct 26, 2009)

buenaaa maxi jaja... yo no le pude encontrar la bobina al auto me quiero matarr


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2009)

facu86 dijo:


> buenaaa maxi jaja... yo no le pude encontrar la bobina al auto me quiero matarr


Antes de matarte sigue el recorrido de alguno de los cables de bujías.
Dependiendo del automóvil este ira a un distribuidor, del que sale el cable principal a la bobina, o a una bobina por cilindro (Podrían ser 1 bobina cada 2 cilindros)

Si tampoco encuentras los cables de bujía, puedes volver a tu plan original.


facu86 dijo:


> buenaaa maxi jaja... yo no le pude encontrar la bobina al auto *me quiero matarr*


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si tampoco encuentras los cables de bujía, puedes volver a tu plan original.



O ir al oculista.

Si eso falla, ir al mecánico y con toda la vergüenza del mundo decir "¿Dónde está la bobina de este auto?". Por lo menos podrá seguir vivendo...


----------



## fran_14 (Mar 2, 2010)

buienas amigo 
esta barbaro el circuitop  se lo ve muy sencillo. Pero me puedes explicar bien a donde se conecta? uno al negativo de la bobina y el otro q*UE* es eso q*UE* dice salida de distribuidor?


----------



## macanarema (Mar 27, 2010)

hola el positivo que marque va a 12v+ y el negativo obviamente a masa.... despues a la entrada del rele va el cable que va a neativo de la bobina (el que sale del distribuidor) lo sacas de la bobina y lo metes en la entrada del rele...y el que sale del rele lo mandas al negativo de la bobina y listo....espero entiendas y te sirva


----------



## yo_andres009 (Mar 29, 2010)

me gusto el post re simple el circuito ya lo voy a hacer y si anda subo videos y todo jaja nos vemos


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 29, 2010)

Uh, que recuerdo me hace acordar al corte que hice para motos.. lo que si tiene un limite de velocidad de corte.. por el rele mismo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3Avkd6D4JM


----------



## macanarema (Abr 6, 2010)

yo_andres009 me alegro que te guste espero tu video!


----------



## Bater (Abr 27, 2010)

no hal alguna forma de que cuando llegue a X RPM corte solo ?, para mi mucho sentido no tiene activarlo uno mismo, Ej: en la largada de una picada (en un picodromo, o autodromo obvio), salis en primera y cuando vas a pasar a 2da el cambio no entra y pisas el acelerador y se te pasa en vueltas, ese limitador no serviria para ese caso, por lo menos *POR* lo que interprete, si no es asi corriganme, gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 27, 2010)

aqui hay uno que te pudiera interesar....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/index94.html
un poco mas complejo...


----------



## Bater (Abr 27, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias lubeck.


----------



## macanarema (Abr 29, 2010)

tenes la posibilidad si lo conectaras a la luz del cuentavueltas....asi cortaria solo espero te sirva


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 25, 2010)

hoy hago el circuito! hoy me pongo a "tunear" el auto ya puse esta bruja a limpiar las llantas a parte del corte estaba pensando ponerle un turbo.. 77hp de fabrica segun mis calculos con un turbito T2 un intercooler tranqui llegaria a los 110 hp.. por el momento estoy en los calculos ..


----------



## maxyguata (Ago 8, 2010)

hola que tal te comento que arme el corte que vos hiciste para el auto lo probe testeandolo y funciona la salida del relay se interrumpe al apretar el boton. ahora yo te pregunto a que te referis en conectarlo a la salida del distribuidor mi auto es con encendido electronico es un gol si me podrias contestar te lo agradesco vos a tu 147 donde se lo conectaste????


----------



## darmaz (Ago 11, 2010)

buenas gente que tal.... yo tengo la misma duda que maxyguata.... la coneccion que figura en el circuito que subiste es para cualquier autos, tanto para los que tienen platinos, como para los que tienen encendido electronico, o para los de encendido electronico cambia la conexion..... desde ya muchas gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## macanarema (Sep 4, 2010)

si es encendido electronico deberias tener 3 cables a la bobina uno + uno - y uno que va a una resistencia interna...tenes que interrumpir el positivo a la bobina...osea el positivo q*UE* va a la bobina del auto desde el distribuidor lo desconectas y lo mandas a la entrada del rele (osea la patita del medio) y sacas un cable del comun cerrado del rele al positivo de la bobina(cable q*UE* desconectaste) y listo...espero te sirva....

en cuanto a que se clava al apretar el boton....si al apretarlo hace un tac y ahi se *QU*eda pueden ser por 2 cosas....la primera el potenciometro es muy grande y por lo tanto vas a tener que "jugar" un poco hasta encontrar el punto justo donde haga el trarrrrrrrr y vibre como loco... o bien podes cambiar por uno de 50k o 30k y asi te da la posibilidad de menos error al momento del ajuste nose si me explico....

me olvidaba...si es a platino el auto tenes un solo bable que sale del distribuidor hasta el - (negativo) de la bobina....ese es el que hay q*UE* interrumpir con el rele...osea desconectarlo de la bobina conectarlo a la entrada del rele y despues sacar un cable del comun cerrado del rele y mandarlo a la bobina....


----------



## Eschifrin (Oct 9, 2010)

Ya lo hice anda todo bien!!!
Te hago una pregunta no se puede quemar la bobina? 
gracias por el post!


----------



## darmaz (Oct 9, 2010)

yo lo hice y hace como 2 meses que lo instale en mi auto y por ahora la babina no murio....


----------



## Eschifrin (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok Gracias!!
Otra pregunta es normal que tire un toque de liquido por el escape?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2010)

Foros de Electrónica
Foro para hablar de electrónica.


----------



## macanarema (Oct 11, 2010)

el liquido que sale si es como agua es agua condensada del tacho del silenciador es completamente normal eso...en cuanto al corte no te quema la bobina lo que si te puede traer problemas es si tenes platino...porque al momento del "corte" el arco de chispa que tiene el platino es mas grande por lo tanto lo puede llegar a romper si es de mala calidad....pero por lo general no trae problema yo por mi parte tengo un 147 motor 1100cc con leva y platino de buena calidad ya que el estandart que trae asi como esos de $18 se rompian de nada pero este ya hace mas de 8 meses que lo tengo y ni 1 solo problema...


----------



## Eric daniel (Oct 21, 2010)

che no tenes alguna grabacion para escuchar como corta??


----------



## macanarema (Oct 22, 2010)

no no tengo ninguna para mañana hago una filmacion o lo grabo y lo subo asi lo escuchas...


----------



## Ginno (May 5, 2011)

una pregunta,
ese circuito qUE rele lleva?


----------



## macanarema (May 16, 2011)

lleva un rele de 12v comun.... fijate el amperaje que soporta el rele si es de 5A o de 30A por ejemplo el de 30A te va a durar mas...igual la vida util de un rele es de mas o menos 10000 contactos...saludos


----------



## Ginno (May 16, 2011)

Gracias, otra consulta,,
si le quisiera conectar un tacometro para que me marque las vueltas, donde lo tendria qUE hacer?


----------



## ramironqn (May 18, 2011)

hola qUE tal soy nuevo en esto y te qUEria preguntar como iria conectado a un renault 9 electronico desde ya muchas graCIAS


----------



## Pablo33 (Mar 22, 2012)

el CorsaII la bobina tiene 4 pines sabrias decirme a cual tengo que conectar?


----------



## julianfido (Sep 7, 2012)

Muchas garcias por el circuito me volvi loco buscandolo por todos lados!!!!


----------



## emi777 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola podrias poner un poco mas de info de lo que esta en el diagrama y de como ponerlo en la plaqueta
poruqe lo miro y lo miro pero no me doy idea de como armarlo


----------



## maxi1330 (Sep 29, 2012)

Armate este que es similar y ya tiene el pcb y todo. lo hizo mnicolau:

Tacómetro digital + Shift Light + Limitador de RPM + Pcbs


----------

